# I am new and a chatter.



## pieceofpie

Good evening everyone,

I am new to this site, therefore I am trying to wrap my fingers around all the area that can be covered and investigate. 

I live in the Caribbean and have been actively ttc for about three years but in reality about 12years.

Had a MC about 16 months ago at six weeks and just cant seems to catch an egg since (maybe the word is out that I dont like eggs ):haha:

Currently I have past the lutal phase of my cycle and just hanging around until AF shows her head or I get a big fat positive. Tested this evening but it was negative however, I do have some pregnancy symptoms such as stuffy nose and sneezing like crazy and it is not easing even with all the benadryl I have been taking and normally the second dose would ease my allergies ( allergies would come when I am ending a cold - not this time), not really hungry - can go a day or more without eating, stomach may growl but once food appear, mild nausea sets in. My cervix has been high, close and soft or medium, medium and close tight ( never happen before) sometime swollen feet and last of all an elevated bbt and oh currently I am on cd32. Hence I have no idea what to think.

Hopefully I can assist in answering some questions and maybe some of mines will be answered.

Once again ladies thank you for hearing me and I look forward to a welcome chat between us.


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## juhnayrae

Hi and welcome to BnB!


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## pieceofpie

Thanks ladies for all the welcome... may I ask at what stage are you in your TTC cycle. I am in my TWW and NTNP so lets see how it goes.


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------

